# Just another coffin



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay this was trishannes idea and I in a drunk stupor agreed to it. The idea is to have a corpsed bucky under the buffet. The pics really dont do it justice.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK....you don't suck. And yes, although you were in a drunken stupor when you agreed to do this, you did an awesome job. That LOOKS GREAT!!! It will be nicely displayed year round in my dining room.....hehehe. LOVE YA!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey that looks really great! fantastic idea!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is very, very cool!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's pretty original - I like it.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow that came out really nice.
It also looks like a lot of work.
Very cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks
I stopped counting after 250 rivets


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a very cool idea, and good job building it too!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! That is just freakin AWESOME!!! I love it. Great job.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Not just another coffin!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We will get some better pics at the party tonight


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Is that plexiglass?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys are freaks. But in a good way, I think. LOL


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it! Where are those pics?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> Is that plexiglass?


I think we were talking about this in chat awhile ago. It is plexiglass and for some reason I thought it wasn't holding up well?
Slightly Mad? Confirm/Deny?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really cool guess i missed this one too.
I always wanted one like that
was it hard to rivet that?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a totally amazing, awesome coffin!! It is SO cool. Trishannne, you lucky lady, to have your guy make you that!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sweet lookin


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What is this made out of?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

